
StubHub backtracks on offering refunds for events affected by coronavirus - hhs
https://www.insidehook.com/daily_brief/sports/stubhub-refunds-coronavirus
======
DrScump
StubHub has also been withholding payments from sellers for a month now.

They would be making millions on interest alone if interest rates weren't so
low.

